# Scouting (Videos and Pictures)



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Here are a few pictures of the scouting I've been doing this year. I scout about every day after work so I put a lot of miles on. I got videos of the two big ones too so ill post them later going after them tomorrow. Hope you enjoy...Cant wait till tomorow


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

LOVE that tall 8 point in the last picture!!!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

A couple dandys there. Good luck and post pictures if you get one of em.


----------

